# Xanthomas in the body of stomach



## southbaymed (Nov 13, 2009)

Please help me.
Lately in the EGD report for older patients, DR. mentions
Xanthomas in the body stomach or esophagus.
ICD book Xanthomas is 272.2......seriese
Can we use this code for one of the ICD for EGD?
Thank you


----------

